# January issue Crappienow



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They’ve changed their format this year. Let me know what you think about it and I’ll give them a group report. www.crappienow.com


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

good side ...more videos ...easier access to sections ...bright and clearer
not so good side ...no page flippen or scrolling thru and I don't think it's downloadable.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

better for sure,just watched a jig and cork setup and got some good info.!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

said they were working on a pdf version too. (downloadable)


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

First time reader. It looks really nice. The Kid's Corner section will be shared with my kids, looks like some fun to be had. All in all good work to those involved.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Enjoyed it as always.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

chaunc said:


> They’ve changed their format this year. Let me know what you think about it and I’ll give them a group report. www.crappienow.com


now that I'm more familiar with the new site Ken it is really well done....MUCH better than the previous site. Great job to all involved.


----------

